
IPython 5.5 and 6.2, Jupyter Notebook 5.1 released - denfromufa
https://medium.com/jupyter-blog/release-of-ipython-5-5-and-6-2-158537648393
======
denfromufa
Main features added to IPython:

\- Show function signature in the terminal while completing.

\- Assignments can trigger the display mechanism.

\- IPdb can be called recursively.

\- Support for system-wide configuration.

\- Built-in support for Progress Bar.

More details here:

[http://ipython.readthedocs.io/en/stable/whatsnew/version6.ht...](http://ipython.readthedocs.io/en/stable/whatsnew/version6.html#ipython-6-2)

Main features added to Jupyter Notebooks:

\- Internationalization.

\- Shutdown server from command-line.

More details here:

[https://medium.com/jupyter-blog/jupyter-
notebook-5-1-0-ddc8b...](https://medium.com/jupyter-blog/jupyter-
notebook-5-1-0-ddc8b0d6e989)

